# Tactical Police Medic Course



## synergy911

If anyone is interested we are running a 
tactical medic course 

Oct 25-26-27
Franklin, Ma. area

Check out our site for details.

www.synergy911.us


----------



## firefighter39

What are the qualifications of the instructors? Who is certifying this course?


----------



## synergy911

total of 7 lead instructors
3 active 20 year paramedics, they are currently attached to regional swat teams, FBI and city agencies. very tenured and experienced in tactical operations

3 active swat team members each with 12+ years of operational experience as well as swat command level experience

1 active attending physician/surgeon from Brigham and Womens

Depending on class size we will be bringing in other staff to assist and oversee.

~synergy


----------

